# Moving an existing tank



## Jake (Mar 6, 2007)

I am buying a 70 G tank that has some LR, some corals, 3 fish, sand, sump, etc. I plan to put the fish into a 5gal bucket and aerate for the few hour trip, LR and corals in new large trash can covered by existing tank water, sand wet in 5 gal buckets. Toss most of the existing tank water.
I need to refinish the tank stand when I get home, so the fish/etc will be in the storage containers at least 12 hrs maybe 24 since I have to make RO water for makeup.

Is the moving plan good?

Should I replace the sand with live bag sand? or just rinse/fluff existing sand with existing tank salt water to get solids out? or rinse existing sand with hose water thoroughly? or mix old rinsed sand with new live sand?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thats how I did mine when I moved from SC to MD. I put a hang on the back filter on a rubbermaid tote bin. have the owners not feed the fish 24hrs before you move them. This will prevent the fish from polluting the water.


----------

